# All life stages good for chi pups?



## Tabcat73 (May 8, 2013)

We have the boys on diamond small breed puppy and read an not so good reviews and would like to switch. A lot of the suggested foods were life stages and I just wondered when yours were just tiny still did you feed puppy food or a life stage?

Also has anyone used I think it was called halo? We looked at that, wellness, blue mountain I think. I don't know I'm overwhelmed in the food aisle at pet store. We have up and walked out lol figure i would research a little more before I decide. I looked in the food analysis and it's mostly adults food listed so I'm completely lost.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Halo I think is decent. I know a lot of people feed Wellness, myself included.


----------



## Tabcat73 (May 8, 2013)

We looked or wanted to look at innova but they were completely out ... Shelf was pretty empty. the dog food at pet supplies plus was set up much like a grocery store all the good brands around the outer part of store with the junk food or lower end brands down the aisle. Maybe set rules apply shop outer edges of your stores?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TinyTails (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm feeding the wellness small breed puppy to my foster poodles right now and they are doing good so far. All life stages if fine for chi puppies as well. I wouldn't feed Innova as they are owned by P and G and have recently had a bunch of recalls. PSP usually has a pretty goo selection of quality foods like Earthborne, Natures Variety, wellness, holistic select. I would email all the companies you would be interested in feeding and ask for samples 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tabcat73 (May 8, 2013)

TinyTails said:


> I'm feeding the wellness small breed puppy to my foster poodles right now and they are doing good so far. All life stages if fine for chi puppies as well. I wouldn't feed Innova as they are owned by P and G and have recently had a bunch of recalls. PSP usually has a pretty goo selection of quality foods like Earthborne, Natures Variety, wellness, holistic select. I would email all the companies you would be interested in feeding and ask for samples
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Maybe that's why there wasn't any innova in the shelves... I am leaning towards wellness. great idea to ask for samples. Thanks bunches

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

It is best to feed an "all life stages" food, imo.

Puppy varieties tend to make puppies grow too fast, which can cause all kinds of joint and organ issues. 

I've never used Halo, but I have heard good things about it. I would stay away from Blue Buffalo, my dogs recently got sick off it, not sure what is going on. Personally, I have gotten to the point where I won't feed a brand that is manufactured in a large factory where they make multiple brands of dog food. There have been too many recalls, and too many mislabelled products of late. I try to buy from smaller companies that have a good track record, and produce high quality food. It may be a bit more expensive, and I may have to order online, but I think it's worth it for my pups. (I also feed at least 1/2 raw - which makes the bags last a little longer). 

Right now I am feeding Annamaet to the pups, and the kitties are getting Nature's Variety Raw Boost. I also like Fromm 4-stars (though we didn't do as well on this food) and Orijen (love this stuff, but it's costly and hard to get ahold of at times).


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

MMS said:


> It is best to feed an "all life stages" food, imo.
> 
> Puppy varieties tend to make puppies grow too fast, which can cause all kinds of joint and organ issues.
> 
> ...


What kinds of problems did you have on Blue? i was thinking of switching to this, I had recently switched from Nutro to Merrick which went horrbily wrong made dogs very gassy and one e room trip, I have been cooking for them for the past few weeks but would also like to have a dog food too just incase i miss anything with Nutrition. I had checked wellness, but it includes turkey which the Nutro had not and the Merrick did so I thought this might have been a reason Vito got so sick maybe he has an intollerance to it i don't know, I'm very confused as well....


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

cpaoline said:


> What kinds of problems did you have on Blue? i was thinking of switching to this, I had recently switched from Nutro to Merrick which went horrbily wrong made dogs very gassy and one e room trip, I have been cooking for them for the past few weeks but would also like to have a dog food too just incase i miss anything with Nutrition. I had checked wellness, but it includes turkey which the Nutro had not and the Merrick did so I thought this might have been a reason Vito got so sick maybe he has an intollerance to it i don't know, I'm very confused as well....


We had a vomit/diarrhea reaction after just one can - in 2 of our 3 dogs. We use to feed Blue, years ago, so I figured I'd be safe with it... that was a mistake. Between the 2, I would choose Wellness every time. There are a lot of better foods on the market though. I've heard some horror stories about Merrick as well... but mostly that was when I was working for Blue, from the Blue people... so I don't know how much I would trust the info. 

Please feel free to ask any questions you may have... I will do my best to answer them, and I'm sure others will chime in as well


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

MMS said:


> We had a vomit/diarrhea reaction after just one can - in 2 of our 3 dogs. We use to feed Blue, years ago, so I figured I'd be safe with it... that was a mistake. Between the 2, I would choose Wellness every time. There are a lot of better foods on the market though. I've heard some horror stories about Merrick as well... but mostly that was when I was working for Blue, from the Blue people... so I don't know how much I would trust the info.
> 
> Please feel free to ask any questions you may have... I will do my best to answer them, and I'm sure others will chime in as well


Thank you. Reluctant to try wellness because of the turkey, as that was f he biggest difference from nutro to merrick. Do you have any other recommendations


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Try Fromm. Never has had a recall that I know of. Very good 5 star food, and tiny kibble. It also is for all life stages.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

susan davis said:


> Try Fromm. Never has had a recall that I know of. Very good 5 star food, and tiny kibble. It also is for all life stages.


I agree with Susan. Jaxx is on his 3rd bag of Fromm and his skin and coat have never looked better. A small bag lasts us almost 2 months and it is very reasonably priced even with buying it online. We feed the grain free variety and switch between the proteins with each bag.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

Fromm is good. It didn't work super well for us, but everyone else seems to do great on it. I personally prefer Orijen. Right now we're on Annamaet and the kitties are on Nature's Variety w/ Raw Boost - both of which we are doing well on.


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks I have tried fromm mia and vito liked it however enzo looked at me like I put glass in his bowl ... lol they are all individuals


----------



## Tabcat73 (May 8, 2013)

It's so difficult with so many choices out there. This forum is awesome for advice and info. Thanks all 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

